# thoughts on Sony A7R / any tricks



## RGF (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi

I have rented a Sony A7R with Metabones IV adapter to try it out on a photo tour next week. I'll be using my canon lens for landscape and realize that AF will a challenge. Only got 1 battery so hope this will work okay. 

If you have a A7R or tried it out, any tricks/tips I should know about it?

If I don't want to go to 50 MP (5Ds), how does this rate as an option?


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 27, 2015)

If you're shooting mostly landscapes where AF is not a concern then it's a really good option with the MB adaptors. 
If you want native lenses however, most suck and are out resolved by the sensor. The only native lens that does well is the 55mm 1.8 which scores 29 perceivable pixels out of 36. Their 24-70 f/4 resolves only 15/36mp. 
In comparison, the Canon 24-70 ii resolves 18/22 on the 5D3 and 70-200ii resolves an excellent 21/22 mp.


----------



## Mr1Dx (Feb 28, 2015)

I own A7s + FE 16-35 + FE 35mm + FE 55mm. FE 16-35 f4 OSS is great for landscape. For oversea business travel, I prefer a7s + FE 16-35 f4 oss + FE 55mm over my 1Dx and L lenses.

I would carry at least 3 batteries for 10-12hrs shooting.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 28, 2015)

I have A7r with the Commlite Canon adapter, which apparently works a little better than Metabones IV.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrrmPDEkuVI

AF speed with adapter is surprisingly fast with Canon 35L, 24-70 f/2.8 II, so if you have these, give them a go. 
Unfortuantely, Canon 100L, 70-200 f/2.8 II are horribly slow with the adapter, unusable really.


----------

